# Cd drive will not open



## latashameeks1 (Oct 23, 2007)

I can press the button a thousands times, and it will not open, can u help me?


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

First try right-click on the drive > eject. If that doesn't work there should be a small hole in the front just big enough to stick in a straightened out paper clip. Push the paper clip in and the tray should pop open.


----------



## Rick_in_Fla (Apr 2, 2007)

Go to Windows Explorer and right click on the drives icon and click on "Eject" and see if that works. If you can't get it opened and you have a disk inside you can get it out using a straightened paper clip. There should be a tiny hole in the front of the drive, that is where you stick in the paper clip.

Sorry Stantley, didn't know you had responded


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

In Windows open up My Computer and right click on your icon or description for the CD drive that won't open and select Eject.

If that doesn't work make sure you aren't currently using a program in UDF mode to write to the CD drive like InCD or Drag-to-Disc. If so finish writing the CD or stop the program and eject.

If that isn't occuring reboot into safe mode and eject or try ejecting while booting.

IF that doesn't work turn off the computer and check the power connection running to the drive (unless you know for sure it is on).

If that isn't the problem take a small paper clip and straighten out a length of it and press it through the small hole in the front of the drive until it unlocks and pops the tray open enough to grab with your fingers to open the rest of the way.

<<and the slowest shall be last>>(but I wrote the most at least)


----------



## EvilBlackRyu (Oct 23, 2007)

It works with a knife if it doesnt with a paper
but after you open it be careful to clean everything because it may get stuck again


----------

